# ICHC International Cycling History Conference Baltimore



## wasp3245 (May 17, 2014)

Hello world

Yes Baltimore is the place to be August 6th -10th if you love old bikes. The International Cycling History Conference ( ICHC) is hosted annually all around the world , last time in North America was in 2009 hosted by the Metz Museum . Come meet follow collectors / historians, researchers from all over the world sharing the same passion for old bicycles .

ICHC consist of 20 + lectures about different aspects of cycling history given by learned scholars to avid novices . In the past presenters have debunked many of the cycling myths with intense research. Such as adding the Leonardo Da Vinci and Mac Millan bikes to the mythological creatures lists .

Thursday August 7th 4-7pm the event will be open to the public at the Maryland Historical Society , the exhibit of American bicycles 1868-current , oral history with demonstrations, special exhibits brought in by presenters, and a flea market with food court in the parking lot .
7pm we'll head out on tour of historic Baltimore ...winding through the town of lovely federal and Victorian row houses , pedal out to Fort Mc Henry where the British were sent away.

Inviting the public to the Thursday event we hope to expand interest in the world of old bicycles .

Friday night an optional trip to tour the Martin's outstanding collection in Ephrata, PA.

Sunday there will be a bike ride through Washington DC seeing the landmarks and a nice ride along the Potomac .

So plan to attend the ICHC in Baltimore August 6th-10th and view for more details and link to register at

website: http://www.ichc-2014-conference.org/

See you in Baltimore !

Cheers Carey Williams


----------

